# Can Blackmagic Intensity PCI card record HD content from HR10 via the HDMI output?



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

Can Blackmagic Intensity PCI card record HD content from HR10 via the HDMI output?

http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/intensity/

I was actually searching for high-definition editing solutions for my new HD camcorder and came upon this new PCI card! 

Thanks!


----------



## vernsh (Sep 25, 2004)

Leila said:


> Can Blackmagic Intensity PCI card record HD content from HR10 via the HDMI output?
> 
> http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/intensity/
> 
> ...


Intriquing, but does it do sp/dif sound?


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

The tech specs on their web site say this:


> Compatibility
> 
> The HDMI standard can include copy protected encryption, such as DVD players. The Intensity card therefore will NOT capture from copy protected HDMI sources. Always confirm copyright ownership before capture or distribution of content. Intensity media file formats are fully compatible with DeckLink and Multibridge capture cards.


I'm assuming that the hr10-250 includes HDCP content protection, so it seems unlikely this card will be able to capture HDCP protected content off the hr10-250 if the HDCP protection is intact.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

JamieP said:


> The tech specs on their web site say this: I'm assuming that the hr10-250 includes HDCP content protection, so it seems unlikely this card will be able to capture HDCP protected content off the hr10-250 if the HDCP protection is intact.


That was what I meant to ask in the first place! 

Does the HR10-250 have HDCP protection when the signal comes out of HDMI?
Or does it depend on the broadcaster?(like Discovery, NBC, HBO, etc, etc...)

If there's no HDCP, I'm assuming it will be possible to record off the HDMI output!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I don't think any of DirecTV's channels are encoded for "copy inhibit" via HDMI, so this video card just might work. But the HR10-250's HDMI implementation is rather old now, so you might have HDMI incompatibilities. Unless you can find someone who's already tried, you may be the first person to try it.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> I don't think any of DirecTV's channels are encoded for "copy inhibit" via HDMI, so this video card just might work. But the HR10-250's HDMI implementation is rather old now, so you might have HDMI incompatibilities. Unless you can find someone who's already tried, you may be the first person to try it.


There's only one way to find out.

HDMI has had up revs, but those are to add new extended minor capabilities. It should be 100% backward-compatible, meaning new cards should not preclude the version on the HR10.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

okay... I'm gonna try to see if I can get my hands on the Intensity card. 
Seem perfect for backing up all the stuff on my HR10... until the Blu-ray recorders come out...


----------



## footmasta (Dec 1, 2005)

what format does it save it as?


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

footmasta said:


> what format does it save it as?


http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/intensity/techspecs/


----------



## footmasta (Dec 1, 2005)

Leila said:


> http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/intensity/techspecs/


"Windows XP, Adobe Premiere Pro 2 internal effects in DV, MJPEG and uncompressed edit modes. (System dependant.)"

Does that mean it saves it in those formats?


----------



## DrBunsen (Jan 1, 2001)

Leila said:


> okay... I'm gonna try to see if I can get my hands on the Intensity card.
> Seem perfect for backing up all the stuff on my HR10... until the Blu-ray recorders come out...


Were you able to get one yet? I'm interested in this if it'll capture my HD output without having to hack the box.


----------



## footmasta (Dec 1, 2005)

Here is a thread from a guy in the Tivo forums that has been testing one.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=775137&highlight=Blackmagic


----------

